# Job's Daughters coming back to Texas



## Mac (Aug 10, 2011)

Brethren, would you be receptive of Job's Daughters being reinstated as a Masonic youth organization in Texas?  They were active when I was a DeMolay, so I was quite surprised when I returned to Texas only to find them essentially banned by an edict.  

If the national and state level organization had an Adult Certification Program, or something in the same vein, mandated for the adult advisors, would you vote yes on a Grand Lodge resolution that would erase the previous edict?

As I understand it, their lack of mandated background checks/certification played the biggest part in the edict being generated.


----------



## MikeMay (Aug 10, 2011)

Why were they banned?


----------



## Mac (Aug 10, 2011)

I defer to a brother with more knowledge on the issue.  I know they're a sound youth group for young women, and can think of no reason for them to be barred in Texas.


----------



## BroBill (Aug 10, 2011)

*The Ban*

I believe the Job's Daughters refused to comply with the requirement for background checks on anyone dealing with the girls.  This was during the same time the Grand Lodge was being sued for an incident at the (now closed) Texas Masonic Home and School involving a resident.  It was an ugly situation and Grand Lodge couldn't afford the legal exposure presented by Job's Daughters refusal to do background checks.


----------



## Mac (Aug 10, 2011)

If they had a mandatory background check program in place, do you think they would be welcomed back to Texas?


----------



## BroBill (Aug 11, 2011)

Based on the information I had (and there may have been more info I was unaware of), yes, I think they could reconcile with the Grand Lodge.  I never did find out why they did not want to implement the background checks, but from all I DO know, that might be enough. The Masonic Home & School and the Job's Daughters issues were very emotional and the decion on Job's Daughters was not made lightly and definitely not in a vacuum (by that I mean independently of other issues).  Personally, I would like to see a reconciliation, but I know I am not in possession of all the facts on this question.


----------



## David Melear (Aug 11, 2011)

I am on the youth activities committee and I think we would like to see it happen too, but there are several issues that need to be worked out.  I believe it will happen just not sure how soon.


----------



## Ashlar (Aug 12, 2011)

Job's Daughters is taking it's last dying breath here in Ky . There is only one Bethel  left in the state , which would be in Loisville .


----------



## BroBill (Aug 13, 2011)

Ashlar said:


> Job's Daughters is taking it's last dying breath here in Ky . There is only one Bethel left in the state , which would be in Loisville .



I grew up in Maryland and both of my sisters were in Job's Daughters.  I was saddened to hear the edict, but I understand that our Grand Lodge has to make some very tough decisions occasionally.  I hope that GL is able to bring our masonic family back together in the future, but I must support their decision and edict in the meantime.


----------



## Ashlar (Aug 13, 2011)

In Ky , it has nothing to do with the Grand Lodge or any edict but lack of interest from the young girls these days . Many of the Rainbow Girl Chapters have turned in their charters in my area also . we used to have several in my district , we are now down to two or three and those are hanging on by a thread .


----------



## Mac (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is an official statement from Jobs Daughters International:

[h=6]Over the last week there have been several posts with regard to the situation in Texas with Job’s Daughters.

We  are writing this as an official response from the Supreme Guardian  Council and the Board of Trustees of Job’s Daughters International  (JDI).

Please be aware, the situation in Texas involving the then  Grand Master occurred in 2006. It is interesting that this situation is  still receiving so much emotional response after all this time. Some of  those that have posted on this forum thus far were not directly  involved with the situation in 2006 and are not aware of all the facts  or considerations.

By posting this very detailed letter, JDI  hopes to enlighten the readers and allow us all the opportunity to move  forward in a positive and helpful way.

When discussing something  as serious as a Youth Protection Program it is important to understand  at least a small part of the organizational authority structure of Job’s  Daughters. It is the misunderstanding of our structure which caused  much of the confusion and emotion about the actions taken in 2006.

In  2006, we had 4 Bethels in Texas. Jurisdictions with so few Bethels do  not have an official state structure, are not incorporated at a state  level, and are governed under the authority of the Supreme Guardian  Council. It is that structure that allowed several unfortunate  communication missteps to occur.

The Grand Lodge of Texas began  it’s communication with our local adult volunteers about the Grand Lodge  desire for Job’s Daughters to implement a youth protection program. No  one would expect the Grand Lodge to understand our structure and, in  fact, we learned the hard way that many of our own adult volunteers were  not aware of the authority hierarchy of our organization and the legal  implications it holds. The Grand Lodge of Texas believed it was  communicating with persons of state authority to implement such a  program and our local adult volunteers believed they had the authority  to create and adopt a Texas youth protection program.

To quickly  react to the Grand Lodge request some of our local Texas adult  volunteers did some great work to create a local program that included  an adult background check. Once this came to the attention of the JDI  Board of Trustees we counseled with our attorney as to the legality of  such a program. Our corporate attorney advised the JDI Board of Trustees  that such a local program did not have the proper legal structure to  comply with federal privacy laws and that would put our organization at  risk of lawsuit. His written opinion was that any program would have to  be under the control of the governing body, in the case of Texas that  meant the Supreme Guardian Council and specifically the JDI Board of  Trustees. Holding private information that included Social Security  numbers and criminal histories at a local level without proper access  controls and governance is very risky. Additionally, we were advised  that we were not able to piggyback off of the DeMolay program or a Boy  Scout program, as some were suggesting we do, because sharing background  check information between incorporated private entities is illegal in  the United States.

Once we had the legal opinion of our attorney,  the JDI Board of Trustees had to have the local Texas adult volunteers  cease their plans. That put our organization very behind based on the  Grand Lodge prescribed timeline. We went forward with a rapid ‘pilot’  program in Texas in the winter of 2006 to try to comply with the Grand  Lodge request. Additionally, we officially asked for a timeline  extension until after our annual Supreme Session in August because to  move into a formal program we had to pass legislation to define the  authority said program. Unfortunately, our ‘pilot’ and extension request  did not satisfy the Grand Lodge at that time and recognition of our  organization was withdrawn.
Realizing the importance of a Youth  Protection Program for all our jurisdictions the JDI Board of Trustees  went ahead ‘full steam’ and implemented a program that is now in effect  in the United States, Canada and Australia. Our Bethels in Texas kept  operating without Masonic support for several months, keeping the faith  that recognition would be re-instated, but eventually all 4 Bethels  found they could no longer function with so few adult volunteers.

It  is important to discuss one other factor that has affected our Youth  Protection Program implementation – money. There are serious monetary  issues involved in the creation, implementation and enforcement of a  Youth Protection Policy. A corporate ‘Sexual Misconduct’ insurance  policy had to be obtained, attorney fees paid, training materials  created, office equipment purchased, office personnel hired and  contracts with a background check company negotiated. It is worthy of  note that in the 4+ years we have been developing and implementing this  program we have incurred expenses of well over $450,000. Job’s  Daughters, unlike some other Masonic Youth Organizations, does not  receive sizable monetary donations at the Supreme level from any Masonic  organization. Our financial situation prescribes that we pass on these  costs to our members and adult volunteers. This fact alone does not  allow us to be as nimble as other organizations.

JDI does not  hold any contempt toward the Grand Lodge of Texas or the previous Grand  Master. The Grand Master acted with the best interest of the Texas Grand  Lodge in mind. Our only disappointment was, and still is, that the  prescribed timeline was not achievable for our organization based on  when the appropriate officials received the official notification. Even  though our Texas Bethels have closed, we fully recognized the importance  of a Youth Protection Program and continued with our plan.

We  are proud that our new JDI Youth Protection Program and insurance  structure has been in operation for almost 4 years now. We are complete  in ‘catching up’ all our 6,000 + United States adult volunteers with  organization training, youth protection training and background checks.  This has, of course, been a very worthwhile effort. It has had its  severe challenges, but we have faced those challenges head on and we are  a better organization for it.

It is our sincere hope that  someday the Grand Lodge of Texas will see fit to lift the edict of  non-recognition that is still in effect. The SGC has been actively  working on that effort and that work continues today. The SGC and BOT  are the ones that ‘have the ball’ on this effort and rest assured that  work has a high focus with us. Only after that edict is lifted can any  other work occur with regard to JDI in Texas. We anticipate that work  may take longer than some may desire, but it will be worth it when we  can put this behind us and move forward. We respectfully ask that you  are patient as we conduct this very important task.

Please know  that negative posts on a site such as Facebook can actually harm the  effort, so we encourage each interested party to consider how a comment  could affect the effort to move forward in Texas.

In the next  couple of days we will be setting up and advertsing a special e-mail  address where interested parties can give their information and receive  updates on the progress. We think this may help us keep accurate and  positive information flowing.    

NEW NOTE:  e-mail address NOW  AVAILABLE .. for anyone who wants Job's Daughters to expand and not  limited to Texas!!  Information that will be helpful to include will be  your name, address and phone number and the location of where you want  JDI to expand to.  It is of particular importance to know if you live or  have ties to that community.    Your e-mail will be passed to the  proper person(s) who are assigned to work on those promotional areas. 

wewantjobies@jobsdaughtersinte​rnational.org

It  would be fantastic to have Job’s Daughters return to Texas. But in this  effort we know we will all have to practice the ‘patience of Job’.

Sincerely,

Bobbie Hoglund, PHQ
Supreme Guardian 2011-2012

Shelly Cole, PHQ
JDI Board of Trustees - Youth Protection Program Coordinator[/h]


----------



## BroBill (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you for posting that correspondence. I understand they were refering to me  when they discussed people that were not involved and didn't have all the information and also the reference to posting in forums such as FaceBook.  I did not intend to stray into any area that might harm the effort to bring back Job's Daughters and I had hoped that I had made clear I was not in possession of all the facts. I was simply trying to respond the question with the information I did have.  I am glad to finally have all the information and I will eagerly support any effort to get Job's Daughters going again in Texas.  On a personal note, I've also learned that participating in discussions and forums such as these can be somewhat problematic- a lesson I have certainly learned. Apologies to the JDI and my brethren.


----------



## Beathard (Aug 13, 2011)

If Rainbow is having problems with numbers in Texas, would Jobbies be able to attract any members? Is there a demand from the youth or from adults?


----------



## Mac (Aug 13, 2011)

You bring up a good point, brother.  But (just my opinion) that would be like blocking the Scottish Rite from Texas if the York Rite was having membership problems.  They're different organizations that target the same membership pool, but as a kid in DeMolay, I liked knowing there were both IORG and JDI girls at our events.  Competition doesn't always lead to negative circumstances, and I think Job's Daughters could be another positive youth group in our state.

I think that they should be recognized again since they appear to have addressed the key issues GLoT raised with the organization.  We're not allowing some wild and crazy upstart group to come into Texas, we'd be allowing one previously established to return.


----------



## Beathard (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree. I do think the question will come up from the pro-rainbow side.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 14, 2011)

Jobs daughters has been dead for awhile here in Iowa,but rainbow girls are still going .


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 14, 2011)

Mac said:


> as a kid in DeMolay, I liked knowing there were both IORG and JDI girls at our events.



Only for purely Masonic reasons, I'm sure!  :wink:


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 21, 2011)

I reside in Virginia (I do overseas work). Job's Daughters are alive and well in the Old Dominion. I encourage all concerned to work for a return of the Job's Daughters to Texas.


----------



## JTM (Feb 9, 2012)

Discussions like this really make me appreciate why I'm an admin around here.  The fact that we can discuss these topics with respect for each other means so much to a moron like me.  I really appreciate it, guys.  Thank you.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 19, 2012)

Has anyone from Jobs approached GLoTX about recognition?  I doubt GL will do anything if not approached.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 23, 2012)

Wingnut said:


> Has anyone from Jobs approached GLoTX about recognition?  I doubt GL will do anything if not approached.



Great question!


----------



## Mac (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's a link to a Facebook group that's leading the discussion on the potential comeback of the organization.  I don't have the time, energy, or horse in the race to get involved, but it's worth monitoring.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/151187418293522/


----------



## Michael Neumann (Apr 11, 2013)

My daughter does not find the rainbow girls all that appealing but was interested in Job's Daughters. As far as their dwindling numbers I think they are suffering from lack of publicity, much like we are. They need to get out there and conduct publicity campaigns which can be done with little to no money.


----------



## CzarAlexis (Apr 11, 2013)

On a side note, what is the difference between Job's Daughters and Rainbow Girls?  I'm sorry if this was already discussed somewhere, I couldn't find it. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Apr 11, 2013)

As far as I know, the orgs are both quite similar. The main difference I think is that relation to a Master Mason is not required for Rainbow, but it is required for Job's Daughters. I could be wrong about that though. I'm sure the types of activities are differing as well.


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 11, 2013)

crono782 said:


> As far as I know, the orgs are both quite similar. The main difference I think is that relation to a Master Mason is not required for Rainbow, but it is required for Job's Daughters. I could be wrong about that though. I'm sure the types of activities are differing as well.



That's correct in California and Illinois the jurisdictions I know, so it's probably true across the board.

The brother who followed me through the line in Illinois is currently in the adult adviser grand line for Illinois Jobbies.  He reports the Jobbies and Rainbow trade members extensively and as a result both orders benefit.

As with our lodges, the youth groups languished for years for lack of kids not for lack of adult advisers.  The youth group meetings I've attended have had about the same number of adult advisers as members.  Some had waiting lists of qualified adult advisers - The entire line in my lodge went through the prep course one year so we were all qualified to start.


----------



## CzarAlexis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks brothers


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ecossais (Apr 11, 2013)

I too was saddened to learn that those who were running Job's Daughters at the time were unwilling to adopt the required background checks. They have worked for DeMolay and for Rainbow. I've often wondered why the JD's leadership was so stubborn on that matter. Oh well....


----------

